# What's your relationship status?



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm interested to see what everyone's relationship status is. 

I have had 2 girlfriends, but neither worked out, in fact i'm not sure if i'd even count them now that I think about it.

Therefore, I am currently single.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jeez, I don't know. I'm living with someone, but I have informed him I'm moving out at the end of our lease, about 6 months from now.


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

leonardess said:


> jeez, I don't know. I'm living with someone, but I have informed him I'm moving out at the end of our lease, about 6 months from now.


I'm sorry, that could be an awkward 6 months.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

single, and always been that way


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Single. Always single.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Not that it applies to me, but this poll probably needs an 'it's complicated' option


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Celtics777 said:


> I'm sorry, that could be an awkward 6 months.


not that much. we get along fine, and we do have a certain affection for each other. I'll probably change my mind again in a few months. and then again. He knows how I am.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Single and I've always been that way. :/


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

identitycrisis said:


> Not that it applies to me, but this poll probably needs an 'it's complicated' option


That's genius. Because I would probably have selected that myself.. haha.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Single, always been that way and always will be


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Fair Lady said:


> Single, always been that way and always will be


I don't like to think this way. I try to think that things can always get better.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

single since I was born


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Single. Always single.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Very single which is unlikly to ever change.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Forever alo- ah screw it, you know how it goes. :teeth


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gosh, it saddens me that so many people think they will always be single.  Don't give up hope!


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

N/A


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been in 4 relationships and my last one ended 5 years ago.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Perma-single.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Last relationship was a few months ago. Temporarily scarred from wanting to emotionally commit to anybody, but frankly the single life is a nice breather.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Currently in a serious relationship with a girl I met on this very site. She's my first girlfriend, so I would've had to vote "Single, and always been that way" a year ago.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Serious relationship. He's my Rory.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Innamorata said:


> Serious relationship. He's my Rory.


She's my Amy.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never had anything remotely close to a date, let alone a relationship.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Past starting but the word serious is scary


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Been single for a while now, and I've never really been in a long-term relationship. I don't really think about these things anymore, simply because I won't have the time this year to spend with anyone. I'm barely keeping in touch with friends.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Forever alone.!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a bit complicated!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Single and had one past relationship. It has been several years since that ended though.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Just one relationship for about a year in high school. He was good to me and always tried to make me happy.. Didn't really deserve a guy like that. I haven't seen him in years but if I did I'd probably apologize.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Single, had past relationships. Prospects for future relationships are bleak...but it's okay, I know I'm luckier than most to have had what I had.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Fair Lady said:


> Single, always been that way and always will be





Celtics777 said:


> I don't like to think this way. I try to think that things can always get better.


Hey, who says it's better to better to be in a relationship. I like being single .... or, at least, that's what I keep telling myself. I think us life-long single people have to try to think that way.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread is depressing.

The ''Happily Married " that is at zero on the poll made me laugh.
I wish I could vote that one. lol.


----------



## StoryLover (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had two short relationships in about a year. I find that once I've found someone, my anxiety attacks increase exponentially. Eventually I convince myself to leave :/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

No one is happily married? This needs to change...who wants to marry me? We'll be so happy together...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Single, had past relationships. Prospects for future relationships are bleak...but it's okay, I know I'm luckier than most to have had what I had.


This, but only a single relationship.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Engaged


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Single and have always been single.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

starting a relationship

LOL Happy Married = 0 So far


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Single, and pretty much always have been, with the exception of a few 'guys'.

I use that term loosely because i cannot be bothered with name calling at this hour in the morning.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A bit torn, confused.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I picked "single, and had past relationships", as there wasn't an option there for widow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Single, have been in a total of one serious relationship, and really have no business being in any relationship ever. I'm not very stable.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I've had girlfriends in the past but that was over 6 years ago... Where's the single and looking option?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Have been in something like 9 relationships. Always got over them quickly and easily (some after just a week). Hit a brick wall now since my last relationship (where I was dumped 2 months ago) was with the only girl I truly loved, who I could of seen myself being with forever. She ended it quickly and all of a sudden which was basically because she felt too young and wanted to enjoy her life before committing with anyone. 

Its a tough 1 to get past, especially when she took the cowards way out and ended it over text. Then pretty much showed herself off looking hot and dressed up on facebook, before trying to erase every single trace and memorys of me being in her life little over a week after ending it which has made my recovery a lot harder, if not impossible to get over her.

So now im basically at the point where I dont want to be with anyone again


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

in a relationship as of the other day


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Single at the moment, have had 3 actual relationships.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Single as I've ever been.


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

Single with a few long-term relationships. I'm pretty happy this way and getting more out of new friendships than I ever did out of relationships. I just wish I didn't have a reason for being on this site.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Always been single


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

lonelygirl88 said:


> This thread is depressing.
> 
> The ''Happily Married " that is at zero on the poll made me laugh.
> I wish I could vote that one. lol.


Yes, this is making me sad too. Is nobody happily married?


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

TenYears said:


> I picked "single, and had past relationships", as there wasn't an option there for widow.


Sorry, I wanted to edit the poll shortly after posting it, but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

My ex broke up with me days ago so i suppose im single... not ready to mingle -.-


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

N/a


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Single with one past relationship that ended last month. Definitely not looking to get into another relationship anytime soon.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

single. I almost asked a couple girls out but didn't.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

In a relationship, it's been a year and a few months.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

Single, just like the rest of all my born days


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Single and ready to mingle! RAWR!!!!


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Forever single. And, for me, it's not "it's complicated" its "I'm complicated". :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

In order to receive love, you must give love...
...is what they say


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Single and had past relationships.

It's been several years though since the last one >_>.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Dated people previously, but not interested in doing so again.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Single, but have had one relationship that ended about 1 1/2 yrs ago. Thank goodness, because my self esteem would probably be in the toilet if I stayed. :blah


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Single right now, been in a couple of relationships but not sure if I want to be in one right now...unless the ladies like a broke college student in serious debt with no job :lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> Single right now, been in a couple of relationships but not sure if I want to be in one right now...unless the ladies like a broke college student in serious debt with no job :lol


No doubt right 

"Hey baby, what do you want to do for dinner tonight? Boxed mac and cheese, or fried egg sandwiches?"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Single, and had past relationships . . . though they feel like ancient history at this point.


----------



## puffyrock2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Single. Always have been.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Deeply hurt.


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Still nobody happily married? Surely us folks with SA can be happily married.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

What if you don't want to get married? I'm in a happily committed relationship, not a marriage.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

In a relationship. 2 years in Nov =)


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

i've had one singel girlfriend in my whole life, it worked out fine in the beginning.. well she lost her love for me. we're still friends though.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm in a relationship for 8 months trying not to mess it up hahaha but before this relationship I was in a 5 yr streak of loneliness so don't give up peeps. I saw that one person said their engaged that should be a choice too so just means there on their way to happily married yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Single, not sure if i want to date someone right now. Love is painful :no


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Single as always, hopefully it stays that way since I don't need ruining someone else's life on my conscience. I can handle sabotaging my own life, that's something I've become accustomed to.


----------



## alluring (Aug 16, 2012)

no *on n off* option :/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Celtics777 said:


> Still nobody happily married? Surely us folks with SA can be happily married.


There aren't many happily married couples without SA, so what chance have we got, none and buckleys.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Happily taken with someone I met on here. Going on 3 years now


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> Happily taken with someone I met on here. Going on 3 years now


That's awesome.  Do you live near one another?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

srschirm said:


> That's awesome.  Do you live near one another?


Unfortunately no. I'm in NY he's in Michigan. But I'm moving to be with him in a couple of weeks and we've had numerous visits.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> Unfortunately no. I'm in NY he's in Michigan. But I'm moving to be with him in a couple of weeks and we've had numerous visits.


Awesome!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Single or no single it seems either way there is always something to complain about.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Single but I've been in relationships in the past.

I'm not sure if I'm ready to move on from my last relationship yet. There's no way we would ever get back together, but I still don't know whether I'm ready to date somebody else yet. Confused :/


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> There aren't many happily married couples without SA, so what chance have we got, none and buckleys.


Well, that's depressing..

But hey, there's one happily married person in our poll now.  There's still hope.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Single. Had past relatIon****s though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Single. Had past relatIon****s though.


:no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

srschirm said:


> :no


What's your problem?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> What's your problem?


LOL nothing, you're just super-cynical and I like giving you a hard time about it.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I think srschirm and shauna should hook up.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Laith said:


> I think srschirm and shauna should hook up.


Doesn't seem like we'd get along very well. Honestly I don't think there's many guys here I would get along with. Only a few.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Laith said:


> I think srschirm and shauna should hook up.


You avatar creeps me out >_<

Makes me think of giant basement spiders.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, 79,7% of users are single. 

I expected the percentage to be lower.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Laith said:


> I think srschirm and shauna should hook up.


I agree, it takes two though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Doesn't seem like we'd get along very well. Honestly I don't think there's many guys here I would get along with. Only a few.


I get along with everyone. I don't hate anyone and have no enemies. Just because I challenge a person, doesn't mean I don't like them. In fact, I often do so _because _I like them.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Single. I've never going to be in a relationship.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ravens said:


> Single. I've never going to be in a relationship.


You deserve one man!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

srschirm said:


> You deserve one man!


That's what I think but sometimes I just don't see how how it will ever happen. There are times that I think I'll just never be in one. There are times that I wish that I could just have sex at least once in my life. I feel so ****ing pathetic.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ravens said:


> That's what I think but sometimes I just don't see how how it will ever happen. There are times that I think I'll just never be in one. There are times that I wish that I could just have sex at least once in my life. I feel so ****ing pathetic.


Sounds like somebody needs a makeover!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a makeover!


Yeah but what can be done when you're just not attractive to women. There is only just much that can be done.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ravens said:


> Yeah but what can be done when you're just not attractive to women. There is only just much that can be done.


You've never really approached women though, right?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

srschirm said:


> You've never really approached women though, right?


No not since high school. I didn't approach woman because I just figured since I was very overweight that I wasn't attractive. I still don't know what women would think of me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ravens said:


> No not since high school. I didn't approach woman because I just figured since I was very overweight that I wasn't attractive. I still don't know what women would think of me.


You gotta start man! You back in playing shape now?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

srschirm said:


> You gotta start man! You back in playing shape now?


According to my BMI I'm just a little overweight now. If I didn't have this damn anxiety that I've always had I would have already tried. That just sounds like an excuse. I'm so terrified of trying anymore.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

ravens said:


> According to my BMI I'm just a little overweight now. If I didn't have this damn anxiety that I've always had I would have already tried. That just sounds like an excuse. I'm so terrified of trying anymore.


Body mass index is rubbish.

Do you have skin fold calipers? If not go buy some and follow body fat measurement instructions online


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Body mass index is rubbish.
> 
> Do you have skin fold calipers? If not go buy some and follow body fat measurement instructions online


My stomach still looks pretty big. I'm 6' and I weigh about 188 pounds. My stomach and thighs still look big. I took a measurement of my waist and it measured about 36 inches.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Single and loving it.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The amount of "Single, and always been that way" votes is kind of disturbing :um


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

Single and not interested!!!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Madly truly deeply in love with myself.


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Single single single,


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Forever alone, forever ignored, forever looking. :S


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Single and probably always will be.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Still single and in horrible pain.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Married


----------



## Talitha (Sep 15, 2012)

Single and have been for years. I've been in one relationship that only lasted a few months and ended in disaster, and also had a couple of dates that didn't work out (although with one of them it was because I wasn't interested in him but he wanted to see me again. I was in the very unusual position of having to reject someone and I felt terrible as I know how painful it is). Aside from those few dalliances, I have always been single and I have a feeling that I always will be.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess technically single. Currently not looking though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

srschirm said:


> I get along with everyone. I don't hate anyone and have no enemies. Just because I challenge a person, doesn't mean I don't like them. In fact, I often do so _because _I like them.


I don't hate or dislike you either, but that doesn't mean I get along well with or that I should date somebody, just from not disliking them. (plus daing someone often does eventually cause me to dislike the person) I think we're too different. And that's the problem with me against just about everyone else. I am too different from most, it just doesn't work out. If I did get in another relationship I'd need it to be with someone as antisocial and pessimistic as myself. not to mention I live 500 million miles away from everyone on this forum.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Single; was married, it didn't work out. 
My interests and moods go all over the place so i'm a lot to handle.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I met mine on here. We weren't ever planning on anything romantic to happen, but it was just one of those things where we were just absolutely perfect for one another. I never really thought that would be possible for me to meet someone like him.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

In a relationship of almost four years. Yep, that's me.... don't know whether I'm coming or going most of the time either.


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Single and looking. I've only had one serious relationship that lasted 3.5 years, ended four months ago and I've long since gotten over her.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## CynicalDreamer (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been single since the beginning of 2003. It was a serious relationship that lasted for two years. I've had a few flings since then but I realized I didn't enjoy the casual nature of those relationships. So here I am, looking for a meaning relationship but I haven't found anyone I connect with.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Single but have been in a relationship before.


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Single, and probably will stay that way till the end of time


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Currently starting a relationship. I think it's been a month.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have have no idea lol. It's complicated.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

srschirm said:


> I get along with everyone. I don't hate anyone and have no enemies. Just because I challenge a person, doesn't mean I don't like them. In fact, I often do so _because _I like them.


That, my friend, unfortunately is something a lot of people here may never understand.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*Single, and always been that way*
------
Single, and waiting for whatever to happen (for now)
Single, and might consider online relationships soon


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

Always been single, with a few short flings that never made it past the infatuation stage, nothing serious, nothing more than a couple weeks. So basically the dating experience of a teenager. :/


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Been in one relationship that lasted a few months. It's good I got that out of the way--the whole first-love "I can't live without you". I have been in a different relationship for 4 months now and I still feel a little like that but not as much. I hope this one lasts for a long time, we are a great match for each other and he's my best friend.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Single, but dating! (deep breaths)


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Single, and ready to date again. 
I got out of the most serious 2 year relationship/engagement six months ago.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Subjective lol


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Single, always have been. -_-


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Always been single.:yay


----------



## zachry50 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been single now for a while after my daughters mother and I broke up. Right now though it is very very complicated. Actually not sure what to do,lol.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Lizlis1991 said:


> I met mine on here. We weren't ever planning on anything romantic to happen, but it was just one of those things where we were just absolutely perfect for one another. I never really thought that would be possible for me to meet someone like him.


I am glad you found someone here. I would like to know how it actually happened? I can't even form relationships in real life. Can you explain a little how it actually went? Did the two of you start fliritng with each other right away? Or how was it?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Single...looking (for something I will probably never find but I'm trying)


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

heyJude said:


> Single...looking (for something I will probably never find but I'm trying)


Its interesting that you are a female and you are single. Every single girl I've encountered in my life all have boyfriends. Its very easy for a girl to find a boyfriend, but for a guy, its tough as hell.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

evgtrees said:


> Its interesting that you are a female and you are single. Every single girl I've encountered in my life all have boyfriends. Its very easy for a girl to find a boyfriend, but for a guy, its tough as hell.


It's always been tough for me.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

heyJude said:


> It's always been tough for me.


Is it because men don't find you physically attractive or you want to date a guy who is very visually appealing?


----------

